# [URGENT] Two x character sheet designs



## Morrus

I URGENTLY need two character sheets designed. They're for almost identical systems, with thematic variations (one sci-fi, one fantasy).  Unfortunately, the previous freelancer hired to do this job was unable to complete it, and we're over deadline now and in something of a panic.  Full details will be provided.

$200 is the total budget for both.  Please drop me a PM with a link to a sample character sheet you've done.  

Below are the (rubbish) ones I whipped up in MS Word.  They need to be artier and about ten times better than these!  They'll essentially serve as an advert for the game, so they need to catch the eye.


----------



## Lwaxy

You may want to add if you want this as PDF, word file or simple gfx or maybe even in Excel...


----------



## Morrus

Actually, an excellent artist has taken on the job!  Thanks for the interest, guys!


----------

